# Name the best websites to advertise on!!



## Tenechia (Jun 2, 2008)

Business has gotten a little slow so i'm looking to advertise, hoping the customers will start pouring in. Lol
what websites will be great places to advertise, or what are the best advertising methods.


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Craigslist is never a bad place to start for new online advertisers. It is free and lets you specifically choose which locale you want to advertise to. Work of caution though, use a special email because spam will usually come to craigslist sites. And stay weary of any orders that seem like they are scams.

Another good place to start would be to use Google Adwords. If you pick very good keywords, they will use their marketing power to put you on site that are relevant to the keywords you choose. 

As far as what site is best in general, that is completely up to your company's specific demographics. Fore example, If you deal with a of of athletic orders from community and high school sports teams, a good place to start would be the sites that cater directly to the coaches of those sports. 

So for general advertising, I would probably stick to Adwords & definitely try out Craigslist as it is free advertising.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Tenechia said:


> Business has gotten a little slow so i'm looking to advertise, hoping the customers will start pouring in. Lol
> what websites will be great places to advertise, or what are the best advertising methods.


What exactly are you trying to advertise?

You can find some great tips here: marketing tips related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dario C (Nov 27, 2008)

Try ebay, millionbrickwall, facebook. That is a good place to start...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Google, MSN, Yahoo!

They're 95% of web traffic. A proper PPC campaign will beat any other method of online marketing.

It;ll beat 99% of off-line marketing too.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Advertising is easy. All you have to do is have a big enough budget and follow some of the advice of the forum members. The real challenge is getting conversions once someone comes to your site.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I would work the social media groups. In addition to Craig's List you could try Backpage Free classifieds - backpage.com


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Paid advertising might be a burden at first. I would try some social media tools. While free they do take some effort and grooming to get just right. Work on Myspace, Facebook group, Etc...


----------



## rabbitdog (Jul 12, 2007)

Surprised Project Wonderful hasn't been mentioned. 

Yes, their site is kind of ugly, but it's probably one of the better low-cost targeted advertising methods out there. 

You pay per day in auction style, so you can get ads for as little as .10 per day (regardless of how many clicks). 

Best suggestion would be to invest in ads on some of the t-shirt blogs out there. Generally, click through rates are pretty good, and it's cheap enough that you can experiment with it.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

Just remember nothing is the magic bullet. The results come from hitting ever angle possible and making as many moves as possible.


----------

